# Terry Richardson - portraits of unknown models x59



## beachkini (24 Juni 2012)

(61 Dateien, 19.064.963 Bytes = 18,18 MiB)


----------



## Toolman (24 Juni 2012)

Coole Sammlung! :thx: Beach!

Das Mädel auf dem vorletzten Bild ist übrigens Sara Sampaio und die mit Hut ist Elyse Taylor!


----------



## beachkini (24 Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info  Vielleicht kennt man sogar noch mehr, aber bin der Modelbranche nicht so firm und Terry gibt leider immer nur die Vornamen bei seinen Shootings an


----------



## BvBKing (29 Juni 2012)

Der Hammer die Girls einen mega coolen style sehr sehr schöne Bilder !!! THx dafür


----------



## koftus89 (19 Okt. 2012)

herzlichen dank.


----------



## Bluemaverik (19 Okt. 2012)

schöne Sammlung :thx::thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (19 Okt. 2012)

:rhx<. für die tollen Bilder von Terry


----------



## psychobasti (20 Okt. 2012)

Die schwarz/weiß Bilder sind klasse!


----------



## samuel12345 (20 Okt. 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Models von Terry mit Vor- UND Nachnamen:

Ali Michael, Agatha Moreira, Ashika Pratt, Charlie Paille,
Clara Settje, Emily Van Raay, Hannah, Iggy Igumenova, Jade McSorley, Kristel van Valkenhoef, Lauren Buys, Melinda Radar, Nadya Panchenko, Neelia Moore, Samantha York, Sara Sampaio, Staz Lindes, Stella Maxwell, Stephanie Cam and Tessa Vander Weyden

Wenn man dann auf Terrys Webseite geht, und das Bild mit dem Vornamen gefunden hat, kann man ja die Namen bei Interesse abgleichen. Oder einfach nach den Namen googlen.


----------

